# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  spanish/french relations

## olgaa

can anyone explain to me if i speak french and know which things are male and which are female according to french grammar will it work for spanish grammar too? 
i mean la table will be male in spanish
la chaise will be female in spanish too  
so are these rules about male and female things the same of different? 
i hope they are the same coz its really difficult to memorise what is male and what is female because its completely different in russian!!! 
at the same time i dont want to sound like 
деревянная стол
и красивый дерево!

----------


## Vespre

I'm afraid it doesn't work. "Le table" is "La mesa" in Spanish, which is female :S So... Sorry about that. There are some word that may be male in Spanish and in French too, or female in French and Spanish too. But they are not the rule.

----------


## olgaa

i corrected myself 
i wrote le table though its LA actually 
so maybe it works??!

----------


## Vespre

I'm afraid it doesn't work either. For example, remembering my French, "la voiture" is "el coche" (male) in Spanish. 
I'm sure there are some words which may be the same. In Spanish, generally, female words end with "-a", but there are exceptions, like "d

----------


## heitor91

And I know it isn't the point, but there are words in Portuguese and in Spanish that are writen almost the same way in both but have different genders: la sangre (female, Spanish), o sangue (male, Port.); la leche (fem., Span.), o leite (male, Port.); la sal (female, Span.), o sal (male, Portuguese). Anyway, that isn't any rule that work for you. Have to learn it by heart!

----------


## Kimberloo

Yes, unfortunately it doesn't work...the similarities between French and Spanish are only in sentance structure, grammar, and verbs...vocabulary is a whole different story. It's never easy, is it??  ::   ::

----------


## Vespre

I recommend you, olgaa, not to think about French, or in French, when learning Spanish. It's true that we have some structures exactly the same, but they are only a few. 
I tell you my case. I'm studying translation from English to Spanish (I'm Spanish native). And there's sometimes I sink myself with Spanish because I feel tempted to use the English structures. My mates who study translation from French to Spanish often tell me they tend to it too. 
So the best think you could do is to learn it slowly no to get sick with so much information, but forgeting about other languages you know, even it they are romanics too.   ::  
Any doubts you have, if you ask, I'll try to help you. 
Good luck! 
- Jen

----------

